
Humanity's end: the time we waste on virtual lives - ryanmercer
https://www.ryanmercer.com/ryansthoughts/2016/8/2/humanitys-end-the-time-we-waste-on-virtual-lives
======
ryanmercer
Two years ago I became curious as to how much time is spent play video games,
a few Google queries later I was confident I had a decent estimate. I was
shocked at the figure and wanted to see what those man hours could translate
to. Recently I revisited this post and have decided to share it here.

